# Registrierungsnummer für Hellgate London?



## Monstero (2. November 2007)

Woher kriege ich die Registrierungsnummer für Hellgate London? Ich weiss ned woher ich diese kriegen sollen, die Seriennummer ist es ja schon mal nicht.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. November 2007)

Doch, die ist es.


----------



## Brendorin (3. November 2007)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen, ist die Seriennummer die hinten auf dem Handbuch draufsteht.


----------

